# Bessacarr E 435 Leisure Battery not being used



## Zebadee (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi 
My problem is that my leisure battery is being charged and it appears to be fine. But the control panel will not switch on to use power from the leisure battery, when switched to van battery everything works fine and the leisure battery shows full charge but when you switch back to it, nothing, dead. Battery has been checked it is fine, main fuse beside leisure battery is fine and when removed the control panel shows no power, full charge when fuse refitted when being used in connection to van battery. Am I missing something obvious, I cant think what else to check :roll:


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Zebadee, how old is the vehicle? what electrical system is fitted?

Kind regards
Ian S


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Come on ZebAdee, I'd like to see your problem solved.

We had a bad time with some problems similar in a Bessie E410 so would like to see how you make out.


----------



## Zebadee (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
I am back again, sorry been busy with work didn't have time for the motor homes problems. To update, the Motorhome is a 2008 model registered Sept 07. It has the NS183 control panel with the NS 184 control unit. When plugged in to mains everything is fine. Everything works perfect if power is taken from van battery. Control unit would not take power from leisure battery although it shows on panel fully charged at 12.8v.
The vehicle had been sitting on driveway for about a month plugged in to mains. Vehicle battery had gone flat and had to be jumped from car to start Vehicle. When it did start we noticed the buzzer that sounds as the step goes up kept going even though the step was up, it kept sounding until we switched off the engine. We noticed the step would not go up or down which is what drew our attn to the problem.
As stated everything worked as soon as we switched to van battery??
Now just to put something else in to the mix, this afternoon I decided to again check the battery was holding charge by putting a wired bulb across the battery whilst still in situ. Now for whatever reason I cannot explain everything is working fine, so apart from putting a slight discharge across the leisure battery I cannot explain why everything is now working fine.   :? :?


----------

